

Show HN: A site for collaborative poetry - sriprasanna

A friend and I spent the last few weekends creating a site for poetry duels. The concept was simple: two poets can choose between a verbal face-off or a constructive build-up, to create a poem one stanza at a time. The duel is set against a stipulated time frame, to decide who wins.<p>The site has started out in decent way, and have managed to have some pretty awesome duels so far. 'Eintein's Gods' turned out to be a rather interesting one. You can view the duel here: http://blackriverpoets.com/poems/9-einstein-s-gods<p>Given our hatred for signups, we have kept the site it signup free. We worked with social logins instead. :)<p>So yeah, do rhyme it up here: www.blackriverpoets.com
======
siddhant
Clickable - <http://www.blackriverpoets.com>

------
mail2mayank
Neat and engaging !

